# MT Snow Jan 8&9th then Okemo 10&11



## hardline (Dec 28, 2008)

*MT Snow Jan 8&9th then Okemo 10&11 and now Stowe 12&13th*

so my friend jess had a friend who got a house at okemo but all of her friends backed out on her so hardline to the rescue. im not a fan of okemo but i have fun with jess so i said i would get the house squared with people. then sugested we stay at snow on thursday night and do a bit of riding,drinking,and watching of the dew tour and she was good to go. so thats the plan.

i also need to know of some places to go for drinks around okemo. i also am going to need a butcher so i can get the dead cow for friday night. is there a shaws arond there.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 29, 2008)

hardline said:


> so my friend jess had a friend who got a house at okemo but all of her friends backed out on her so hardline to the rescue. im not a fan of okemo but i have fun with jess so i said i would get the house squared with people. then sugested we stay at snow on thursday night and do a bit of riding,drinking,and watching of the dew tour and she was good to go. so thats the plan.
> 
> i also need to know of some places to go for drinks around okemo. i also am going to need a butcher so i can get the dead cow for friday night. is there a shaws arond there.




Well there's there's that Irish place at the base of the access road.  The barn near the base lodge.  I don't really party in Ludlow....  Can't help you on the meat.


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 29, 2008)

There's a grocery store right in Ludlow plus a few smaller markets along Rt103 so finding a nice steak shouldn't be a problem. As far as a place to have some drinks, The Loft (next to the base lodge) is always a good place as well as Christopher's or the Pot Belly Pub down in town.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 29, 2008)

I like the Irish Pub as well..that's the only place I ever had drinks in Ludlow..Okemo is great for going mach 8 down wide open groomers..who knows..maybe you'll get dumped on..


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 29, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> There's a grocery store right in Ludlow plus a few smaller markets along Rt103 so finding a nice steak shouldn't be a problem. As far as a place to have some drinks, The Loft (next to the base lodge) is always a good place as well as Christopher's or the Pot Belly Pub down in town.



The grocery store is a  Shaws(bring your shawscard for the discount, I swear they mark sum stuff up up the weekend)  And Christopher's(in the basement of the old mill) would be my choice for drinks,  Its got more of a local/budget vibe.  But check into the Loft when the lifts  stop turning for Okemo's version of the Wobbly/Barrel.


----------



## hardline (Dec 30, 2008)

cool thanks guys. now i just gota hope they dont groom the hell out of the mountain if we get snow.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 30, 2008)

hardline said:


> cool thanks guys. now i just gota hope they dont groom the hell out of the mountain if we get snow.



Okemo, groom the sh$t out of the snow.  Nope, never, notta


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 30, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Okemo, groom the sh$t out of the snow.  Nope, never, notta



They only do that so the people w/ all the $$$ in Conn. can feel like heros when they ski there:smash:


----------



## hardline (Dec 30, 2008)

it cool we now added 2 days at stowe. so ill just head out into the notch. this is turning into a cool tour of vt.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 30, 2008)

you're going on a nice little trip there.  hopefully I'll see you up there


----------



## hardline (Dec 30, 2008)

ya another friend/client got a house up at stowe for the week. i might just stay up all week.


----------



## hardline (Jan 4, 2009)

just got a call from a client and they changed the date of an event im doing so i have to work thursday night which means i can't go to mt snow till friday morn. booooo


----------

